# Scoring systems?



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Anyone ever used the B&B Autoscore for Windows? How does it compare to AMB and transponders?


----------



## smokefan (Mar 22, 2004)

Works Great!!!!


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

B&B Autoscore for Windows is only the software to run the races. It does not compare to AMB and transponders, which is the hardware that feeds the info to computer and software. 
You can use Autoscore without a transponder system, and handcount the cars by pressing the numbers 1 thru 0 to count each car's laps. 
If you purchase an AMB system, they have a software scoring package that you can purchase to run on your computer, called SPARC. Personally, after spending 2 days with SPARC and the manuals trying to figure out how to set up races and get it to work, we downloaded the demo version of Autoscore, and had it installed, a sample heat setup, and were running a race within 1/2 hour. The next day we upgraded to the windows version of Autoscore, tossed the SPARC disk in a drawer somewhere.

Anyway, the point is, Autoscore for Windows is the software to score the races.
The AMB system with transponders is the hardware used to score the races. 
They cannot be compared directly. An AMB system and transponders without Autoscore or some other software scoring program, will not do anything for you.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

B&B Autoscore is a PROGRAM

AMB is the company who makes the transponders and scoring system.

You need a program to use the AMB system...Autoscore for WINDOWS is a good program....but RCSCORING PRO is probably The BEST if you are in the market for a NEW program...both work good.


----------



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

You said in 4 lines what I took 13 to say, and you said it much better. I need practice.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Gotcha. So you can use both together, and Autoscore works much better and easier to set up. Is that what y'all are trying to say?


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

JimmyMack12 said:


> Gotcha. So you can use both together, and Autoscore works much better and easier to set up. Is that what y'all are trying to say?


You HAVE TO USE BOTH TOGETHER. The Hardware (transponders and decoder/loop) and the Software (B&B program or equivilent).

If you have the transponders, you must use some software to get them to communicate to the computer.

You may use the software w/o the transponders but you must manually count the cars and press the cooresponding key to register the lap.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I was just trying to get it clarified. ;-)

Thanks for the help, guys...'preciate it!


----------

